# Anyone into contemporary classical music?



## jtaylor-22 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey guys. Come listen to some of my recent compositions at youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/user/jtaylor8424

Let me know what your thoughts are!

Keep in touch with me via youtube or my facebook group:
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=99921995336

Hope to talk to all of you soon and please dont be afraid to contact me with your thoughts or comments. I try to respond to every single one!


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

It's very nice, I listened to the string quartet, I really like the opening movement, lots of juicy gestures. Some of your other music would be good film music, is that something you've looked into?

What music do you listen to? You've got a really nice soundworld going on and I'm curious to know how it was inspired.


----------

